# What do you know about LaPierre?



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

Ive been interested in finding out about these frames. Anyone have any input?


----------



## law (Feb 18, 2007)

Very very very nice frameset. I just picked one up a bit ago. A very nice light ride. Frame is an amazing ride. Short top tubes considering the frame size. My 57 measures a 55 top tube. Great mud clearance.

I imagine you saw the Excel sports deal. Under $800 bucks is a steal for this frameset.


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

Actually, I didnt know about that but if I was looking for a cross frameset Id prolly go for it. I meant more on the road frames.


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

So, nothing???


----------



## sidchien (May 21, 2007)

I have an x-lite team road bike. Geometry works great for me...and I love how this bike handles. Great acceleration, climbs great...and it's incredibly comfortable. It's full dura-ace and I have Ksyrium SL wheels on it. Colorado Cyclist currently has the one I own on sale but I bought it somewhere else. Highly recommend if the geometry works for you.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I purchased a LaPierre Fork only a few years ago. It's a sensational fork. I'm considering putting it on the Fondriest...


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

They are supposed to be on par with Time and Look.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*I know..*

a couple of guys that have their cross frames and love them.. MY LBS has the HLite road frame in stock and it looks super.. A friend of mine is building one up next week.. I'll get a report from him.. Frame looks super though!!


----------

